# Cleaner for Le Creuset Enamelware



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Would this stuff at amazon be THE recommended cleaner for both the inside (stains) and the enamel exterior??

And also checkout this article concerning cleaning Le Creuset.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW $14.95 + s&h

I've tried all of those tips in that article @kokopuffs but the best way that I have found for me anyways is usiing what I already had on hand to clean the glass electric stovetop, Cerama Bryte along with a non-scratch pad from 3M-Scotchbrite and some elbow grease
[product="26900"]Cerama Bryte Ceramic Cooktop Cleaner 28 Oz [/product]
oh and it's made in the USA!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW $14.95 + s&h
> 
> I've tried all of those tips in that article @kokopuffs but the best way that I have found for me anyways is usiing what I already had on hand to clean the glass electric stovetop, Cerama Bryte along with a non-scratch pad from 3M-Scotchbrite and some elbow grease
> [product="26900"]Cerama Bryte Ceramic Cooktop Cleaner 28 Oz [/product]


@kaneohegirlinaz: I tried finding a list of ingredients for Cerama Bryte but couldn't. And what color was the scotchbrite pad (link, please, showing the specific one). TIA


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[product="26957"]Scotch Brite Multi Purpose No Scratch Scour Pad [/product]
These are fantastic!

I cut them into smaller pieces with a pair of very sharp scissors and use them for all sorts of tasks around the house, not just in the kitchen.

Along with the Cerama Bryte,they clean the oven/door, the stainless steel sink, all of my pots, pans, baking pans/sheets, the car, the fiberglass siding on the house, and I'm sure loads more that I forgot.

(I always test a small spot when I try this on something new)


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been cleaning the interior of my light-colored Le Creuset pots with a mild water/bleach solution for years.  Those instructions came with my first set of LC some 35 years ago, and they still look great.  I've also used Bar Keepers Friend for removing stains.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

those foam  Magic Erasers also work well... albeit expensively.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have found Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to abrasive for my Le Creuset


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

really?

I use those white spongese on my both my china and crystal.

Maybe there's a different formulation by country.?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melamine_foam

(just a fun fact I found)





  








magic eraser.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 8, 2014








I get this one, @MichaelGA I would think that this is the same for you in Canada, yes?


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Le Creuset also makes their own enameled cast iron cleaner but it's very pricey. The water/bleach or Bar Keepers Friend are fine for me.

http://www.lecreuset.com/cast-iron-cookware-cleaner


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Le Creuset also makes their own enameled cast iron cleaner but it's very pricey. The water/bleach or Bar Keepers Friend are fine for me.
> 
> http://www.lecreuset.com/cast-iron-cookware-cleaner


@Skyler , yup, the OP mentioned this product on the first post and the item has been featured at the top of the page /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Oops...sorry...my bad.  For some reason I was stuck on the Cerama Bryte.  Oh well...no need to spend a lot of money on any of that stuff.


----------



## gloria k (Jan 26, 2009)

I have LeCreuset cookware running out of my ears and it doesn't take much to clean it but occasionally my Dutch ovens will get stained so I use their own product. It does an incredibly great job and retails for $17.00 for a 12 ounce bottle. Yes it is pricey but if you buy it at an outlet store you could get a better deal. I have never tried barkeepers friend but may give it a shot next time.




  








image.jpg




__
gloria k


__
Apr 16, 2014


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Le Creuset now has a matte color line shown in the link below. It looks nice but like Gloria, I also have it running out of my ears.

www.lecreuset.com/content_le-creuset-matte


----------



## gloria k (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link Skyler, I hadn't seen the new matte line yet. The colors are pretty but I still prefer brilliant colors as you can see in my photo. Best cookware ever.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Gloria K do try the glass stove top cream cleaners with a non-scratch pad too, _WAY_ cheaper!


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Gloria, with the exception of my first set of LC, my pieces are all white or blue.  My first set was a wedding gift in 1977 and is a yellow-orange-y color.  I stupidly gave some of it away because I didn't like the color.  However, I like to use the pieces I kept in the fall, especially the large Dutch oven and gratin pan.  I once found two white Le Creuset round Dutch ovens (4 1/2 qt. size) at TJ Maxx for $20 each...that was a happy day!  I recently bought one of their "Signature" series pots at  HomeGoods for $130. Not a bad deal for the size...I think 7 qts.   My favorites are the ovals...just love mine.


----------



## gloria k (Jan 26, 2009)

You got a great price on that 7 quart pot because mine cost $240 at retail but I bought it at the outlet and it was a "second" for $110. Neither the clerk nor I could find any flaw anywhere so I'm still wondering why it was not sold as a first quality item. I got my first piece in 1982 and have been addicted to this particular type of cookware ever since. Nothing, but nothing cooks like cast-iron.


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Gloria K said:


> Neither the clerk nor I could find any flaw anywhere so I'm still wondering why it was not sold as a first quality item.


It's often very hard to determine...fortunately! A few years ago I bought an 8-qt. Le Creuset stock pot at HomeGoods for $40. This one in white...

http://www.lecreuset.com/cookware/stock--soup---multi-pots/stockpots/8-qt-stockpot


----------



## gloria k (Jan 26, 2009)

I have that stockpot in blue. It shows in my photograph. I really like this pot. Home Goods often has very very good deals on LeCreuset. I don't know why they sell them so cheap but they do.


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes...HomeGoods is great!


----------



## gloria k (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to stay away from home goods because it's like Costco; . You go in for one thing and come out with an armload


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

I know what you mean.  We have a HomeGoods just a couple miles away, and I'm always stopping by...including later today.  It's downright dangerous!


----------



## bourbongal (Sep 18, 2014)

Check out some ways to clean your le creuset on this site. I would be careful with the option 3 listed there though.


----------

